# Höhlen für Teichtiere



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst in meinen Teich ein paar Verstecke für diverse Wasserbewohner bauen. Könnt ihr mir da ein paar Vorschläge machen, welche Tiere was bevorzugen, welches Material ich nehmen kann und wie ich es am besten anstelle?
(Größe, in welcher Tiefe...)

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2003)

*Hervorragendes Versteck*

Hallo Silke,

besonders für Jungfische aller Art ist das Seerosenversteck.

Dazu musst du die Seerosen einfach auf ein kleines Podest (Stein) stellen und die Wurzeln (Vorrausgesetzt sie sind in Pflanzkörben) wachsen über dieses Podest oder besser hängen quasi drüber. Ein sicheres Versteck gibt es nicht.

Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb ned ein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,

ich dachte eher so an __ Frösche...
Fische hab ich ja in meinem Mini-Teich nicht.
Ich werde ein paar alte Tontöpfe reinlegen oder aus Steinen irgendwas zaubern. Damit überhaupt irgendwas auf dem Boden liegt   
Meine Unterwasserpflanzen brauchen ja noch etwas Zeit zum Wachsen.

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2003)

*oops ...*

... damit kann ich leider ned dienen, sorry


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Meine Wassersterne sind allerdings noch so klein, dass sich kaum jemand drin verstecken kann. Die müssen ja erst noch wachsen. Aber für die anderen Insekten sind die Tontöpfe wohl eher was. Ich hab auch schon von vielen hier im Forum gelesen, dass sie __ Molche im Teich haben. Kommen die bei uns hier im Norden auch vor? Hab ich noch nie von gehört.

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

du hattest geschrieben, dass __ Frösche keine Höhlen mögen. Das stimmt wahrscheinlich, wenn nur 1 Eingang vorhanden ist. In Rohre kriechen sie rein und am liebsten sitzen sie bei mir unter der Pumpe. Deshalb hatte ich nach Alternativen gesucht. Jetzt sitzen sie in einem kaputten Blumentopf, den ich reingelegt habe.

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2003)

*Verstecke*

Hallo Silke, hallo ihr anderen,

seit 2 Jahren habe ich 3 Krebse in meinem Teich. Da es sich dabei um Höhlenbewohner handelt, habe ich aus einem kurzen Stück Plastikrohr und Bruchsteinen kleine Höhlen gebaut, die auch sehr gerne angenommen werden. Nicht nur von den Krebsen sondern auch von den Fischen.

Blumentöpfe sind auch eine tolle Idee, hab ich auch schon probiert!

Gruß Axel


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2003)

Ich habe aus dem Baumarkt 2 dieser speziellen Flaschenziegelsteine gekauft und diese als Podest für die Seerosen hergenommen.

Somit habe ich 2 Klappen auf einem Streich:

Die Fische lieben diese Steine, weil sie durch die insgesamt 4 Röhren toll durchschwimmen und überwintern können.
Und die seerosen stehen erhöht, wie überall empfohlen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2003)

Also ich habe in meinen Teich eine kleine Röhre (ca. ø20x40cm) auf einer Wassertiefe von 60 cm gelegt.
Dieses Versteck soll den Fischen dienen.

Ich werde vorwiegend __ Moderlieschen im Teich halten. Diese schwimmen meist im oberen Bereich des Teiches (sagen wir mal die oberen 10-20cm!).
Disese Fische sieht man gut, da diese Fische einen Schwarm bilden.  dea: 

Wenn aber Gefahr von oben, ausserhalb des Wassers droht, dann gehen diese in die Tiefe.

Das ist meine Erfahrung mit den Moderlieschen.


----------

